
PHP RFC: Make a simple, secure cryptography library - sarciszewski
https://wiki.php.net/rfc/php71-crypto
======
csixty4
Someone on my team wants to propose something similar for WordPress. I'll pass
this along to him. It would be great to have it built into the language
itself.

